# Beer Brines



## kboss714 (Apr 18, 2015)

I love to brine/marinade my meat before cooking and I know beer is a meat tenderizer. I've only used Guinness with pork but looking to exprand my repertoire of what beers to use. I want to know ideas for pork, beef, chicken, turkey and other meat you enjoy BBQing/ Smoking.


----------



## papajeep (Jun 15, 2015)

Your talking right up my alley. I'd never use a beer I wouldn't drink. That being said I really like stouts and porters. For chicken they might be a bit heavy though. I've found that during the summer I enjoy a Michelob Lime Cactus. It's got a slight citrus taste with just a little twang. Could be really good with pork or chicken. Heck I might have to try that next smoke. Personally I like a dark smokey beer , I've found a couple that are my go to's. Lions Stout or a local brew from Blackstone brewery that's a stout also. From the grocery try Sly Rye porter or Left HandBrewings milk stout.


----------



## cepps322 (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolutely. Never use a beer you wouldn't drink. I have a summer recipe for whole chicken. I use either 1 or 2 Corona's /water Kosher Salt & pepper/lime juice. I will only brine for 4 hrs max on account of the lime juice. Turns out great. Love brining with beer.


----------

